# BLACK BEAN/CORN/TOMATO SALSA



## NorthernWinos (Aug 5, 2007)

I have been looking OnLine for a recipe...anyone made this?????


I am thinking just use my regular salsa recipe and add the extras....any thoughts???


Long way off for that amount of tomatoes and peppers...mine are very late...


----------



## masta (Aug 5, 2007)

The head chef makes her version 2 to 3 times a week:


can of black beans (drained and rinsed with water)
diced sweet red pepper
diced red onion
diced tomato
sweet corn
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste


Any amount of the above to your liking


Dressing:


1 part olive oil
1 part Dijon mustard
2 parts red wine vinegar


mix well with whisk and pour over salsa just before serving


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Masta...That sounds really good.....Have you ever processed/preserved it in jars??


----------



## masta (Aug 6, 2007)

No we have not....fresh only


----------

